# "Zoom Avant" sur Safari avec Mavericks



## Liz86000 (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde,

voici mon problème. J'ai des petits soucis d'yeux, et j'ai donc besoin, lorsque je surfe sur le web, d'appuyer sur le "Zoom Avant". Avant, sous Mountain Lion, j'appuyais une fois, et je pouvais surfer sur différent site (en restant sur la même page) sans avoir à appuyer à chaque fois sur le zoom avant.
Puis j'ai installé Mavericks... AILLE!

Maintenant, dés que je change de site web, il faut que je ré-appuie sur "zoom avant", ou "cmd+", à chaque fois. Pas quand je change d'onglet, j'ai bien dit, en restant sur la même page!

Cela rend la navigation beaucoup plus pénible et beaucoup moins intuitive! J'ai installé "a/A" dans la barre de menu, mais le problème reste le même: toujours devoir changer la taille de l'écran dès que je change de site internet.

Pourquoi les génie d'Apple ont-ils enlevé l'option qui maintenait appuyé le "zoom avant" si on restait sur la même page, enfin!

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider s'il-vous-plaît? Vous avez une solution?

P.S: mon problème ne concerne QUE Safari. Je n'ai pas besoin de régler la taille de l'écran pour tout mon ordi, mais uniquement quand je surfe sur le web.


----------



## Bilbo41 (8 Février 2014)

Très bonne question, je me la pose aussi


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2014)

je viens de tester
j'ai
zoomé
changé de site ( dans la MEME  page)

et...
j'ai le zoom *intact*
(*maintenu* sur le *nouveau* site)
--
Mais .....

comme déjà dit SOUVENT , il y a des couacs de recodages en cas d'upgrade AVEC reprise des anciens comptes

je n'ai PAS  migré comptes et réglages pour l'upgrade mavericks
ce sont des réglages 100% crées par et pour mavericks
----
faites donc le test sur une session CREE par mavericks
(ou même session "invité")


----------

